# The Odom Free Agency Thread



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Is the table being set again?
> 
> A week after the Lakers pulled a pair of contract offers to Lamar Odom off the table, the sides resumed talks Wednesday.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Lamar Odom and Lakers resume talks*

yeesssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar Odom and Lakers resume talks*

man kobe is due for a huge payout.. what did it say, 135 million in 5 seasons? holy ****! that's 27 million a year.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Lamar Odom and Lakers resume talks*

Get the **** outta here...

:bsmile:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Odom have 'productive' talks*



> Negotiations between Lamar Odom and the Los Angeles Lakers are back on, according to a report in the Los Angeles Times.
> 
> After the Lakers pulled their most recent offer last week, the two sides were back at the bargaining table on Wednesday.
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Odom have 'productive' talks*

Supposedly Kobe is taking an active role in these negotiations.

Per Steve Kyler @ Hoopsworld:

*The L.A. Lakers and Lamar Odom are talking again. According to well placed sources not only did Lamar Odom reach out to Dr. Jerry Buss - the Lakers majority owner - himself, but apparently so did Laker star Kobe Bryant. Normally players stay out of each others contract discussions, but when ego and vanity got in the way of Odom's return several parties decided it was time for everyone to talk.*

The Lakers offer is reportedly still unchanged, for three years at roughly $30 million. There was a four-year offer rumored to be worth $36 million, but sources say most of the fourth year was non-guaranteed and had a $3 million Laker buyout. The hold up on a deal seems to be that fourth year and that's something neither side seems to be able to agree on.

For the Lakers it is smart business to try and limit the length of Lamar's deal; no one knows what the economic structure of the NBA is going to be in three years and the Lakers' window for a championship is likely three more years. No one wants to eat a contract of an injured player and a fourth year on the deal would putOdom on the wrong side of 34 years old.

For Odom this may be his last big payday, and the appeal of Miami and Dallas' five-year offers is it guarantees a payday through 35. And while the dollars may be smaller when you factor in that $30 million for three years with the Lakers and then possibly three more years at or around the NBA minimum – Lamar's earning potential in the next five years is about equal in either scenario. What his camp is looking for is the Lakers to step up on the fourth year.

Sources near the situation have said for the better part of two weeks that both sides would reach a deal, so now that both sides are talking again a deal won't be far away.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Odom have 'productive' talks*

if kobe's a part of the negotiations, hopefully he will offer to take $3 million less through the life of his contract, which would let the lakers guarantee $3 more million for LO's 4th year, making it $6 million guaranteed for LO's 4th year. this would be economically feasible for LO, since he could easily fetch $3 million from some other team if the lakers cut him in his 4th year.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Odom have 'productive' talks*

per Vincent Bonsignore of the LA Daily News:

I spoke with someone inside the Lakers organization who said Mitch Kupchak and Lamar Odom agent Jeff Schwartz have been in steady contact since the Lakers pulled their latest contract offer to Lamar last week.

Although the Lakers insider didn't describe the contact as "negotiations" obviously they aren't talking about summer vacation plans.

This jives with reports that talks have heated up in recent days, although the insider did say he didn't sense anything had significantly changed.

On the other hand, the fact that they are talking means both sides are open to a resolution, and when two sides are motivated things can come together quickly.

In any event, I should be getting an update later this afternoon, and if anything is cooking I'll post it as soon as I can.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Odom have 'productive' talks*

Man where else is he gonna go...Portland doesn't want him or they would've offered him something...noone else has the cap space to sign him to a bigger deal than LA is giving him...and on a defending world champion...where's a better place to be?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Odom have 'productive' talks*

kobe should stay out of this negotiation unless he's willing to take a pay cut.

what is he going to tell lamar? take a pay cut?

LO would just be like "**** you ***** you're taking 20 mil."


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Odom have 'productive' talks*



DANNY said:


> kobe should stay out of this negotiation unless he's willing to take a pay cut.
> 
> what is he going to tell lamar? take a pay cut?
> 
> LO would just be like "**** you ***** you're taking 20 mil."


How about making him feel like he is they key to a Dynasty, and he is appreciated here?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Odom have 'productive' talks*



DANNY said:


> kobe should stay out of this negotiation unless he's willing to take a pay cut.
> 
> what is he going to tell lamar? take a pay cut?
> 
> LO would just be like "**** you ***** you're taking 20 mil."


I think kobe's part in the conversation was more towards Dr. Buss. just calming him down, making sure cooler heads prevail. we all know what Buss is capable of when he's pissed off.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Odom have 'productive' talks*



Cris said:


> How about making him feel like he is they key to a Dynasty, and he is appreciated here?


what else can we possibly do to make him feel appreciated here in LA? he's got the backing of his teammates, the fans love him... O OK, this is about money right? that so called "strictly business" talk players and agents always talk about. well this business thing tells me that LO should be thankful a 3yr/30 million was offered. If Dr.Buss wanted to, he could of played Donald Sterling and offered LO something little bit over the MLE and he still comes out offering more than any other team out there.



Silk D said:


> I think kobe's part in the conversation was more towards Dr. Buss. just calming him down, making sure cooler heads prevail. we all know what Buss is capable of when he's pissed off.


Yeah sure could be.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Odom have 'productive' talks*



DANNY said:


> what else can we possibly do to make him feel appreciated here in LA? he's got the backing of his teammates, the fans love him... O OK, this is about money right? that so called "strictly business" talk players and agents always talk about. well this business thing tells me that LO should be thankful a 3yr/30 million was offered. If Dr.Buss wanted to, he could of played Donald Sterling and offered LO something little bit over the MLE and he still comes out offering more than any other team out there.


I don't know. If the best player in basketball was telling me to stay because he needs me to win another championship I think I would like that feeling vs that same player not saying anything to me.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Odom have 'productive' talks*

get him signed already!!!!!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Report: Lakers, Odom have 'productive' talks*



clien said:


> get him signed already!!!!!


Ditto! 

This has been going on far too long. 

Credit to Kobe for getting Buss back to the table.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat*



> Lamar Odom(notes) is leaning strongly toward accepting the Miami Heat’s contract offer and leaving the Los Angeles Lakers, multiple sources with knowledge of the talks said.
> 
> Odom has not reached a final decision, the sources said, but there is growing belief he will ultimately return to Heat unless the Lakers improve their current offer.
> 
> ...


fail again


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat*

That ungrateful SOB.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat*

:champagne:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat*

Obviously this thing has been going back and forth far too long. Odom is such an attention-whore. lol


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat*

**** him, lets get nate robinson.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat*

we go from a 6'10, long wingspan, multi talented, who can do a little bit of everything forward to a chucker whose not any taller than gary vitti?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat*

Last ditch leverage effort leaked by Odom's people. I think he's coming back.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat*

***** balls!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Last ditch leverage effort leaked by Odom's people. I think he's coming back.


I agree. the heat have been sitting there forever he knows our offer and what theirs is he wants them he'd be gone. just another ploy I expect him back as well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat*

Dammit! Give him the 36 million for 4 years and be done with it!


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat*



CubanLaker said:


> Dammit! Give him the 36 million for 4 years and be done with it!


Kobe's in Asia, Pau's in Europe, Fish is opening a 3 on 3 tournament. Artest is in his hometown playing ball for the kids, the rest are doing charity work. And this guy still crying over a contract !! 

Turned down guaranteed 3 years/ 30 million for 5 years /34 million. State tax or not, why play two extra years for 4 million ? On what planet does that make sense ?

Buss is an expert poker player. He can smell a bluff from a mile away. Lamar is sliding backwards. If the Lakers lowered their offer (which its reported they have) and he still can't decide, the Lakers have him by the balls ! 

In case you are not watching, the Knicks also pulled their offer on Lee. I am sure they are watching the Lakers. They are teaching all future FA's the way this game is gonna be played for the next few years. They all better get hip to it ! :tonbricks:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat*

If odom accepts the heat's offer. It's because he is going to opt out after three years. So the whole, 5 year tax break is crap.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat*

I'd rather play Odom 4 times a year than 7. This is a huge loss for your team if he walks.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Lamar Odom reportedly close to choosing Heat over Lakers*

Whatever. Lamar is making a huge mistake if he leaves but I wouldn't cry about losing him. Sure, it would make things tougher but a repeat would be far from out of the question.

For crying out loud, we have Kobe, Gasol, Artest and Bynum on this team.

One guy I'd go after would be Hakim Warrick since the Grizzlies let him go. A sign and trade where we give them Sun's unguaranteed contract, their 2010 second rder back and our 2mill trade exception would make a lot of sense.

There are other options out there - that's all I'm saying.


----------



## lakeshows (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat*



jazzy1 said:


> I agree. the heat have been sitting there forever he knows our offer and what theirs is he wants them he'd be gone. just another ploy I expect him back as well.


Yep I agree. Mostly because Wojnarowski goes overboard with his "feelings" and skips most of the facts. He might feel like Odom is about to sign with the heat but most of the facts point to him re-signing with the Lakers.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Lamar Odom reportedly close to choosing Heat over Lakers*



LA68 said:


> Kobe's in Asia, Pau's in Europe, Fish is opening a 3 on 3 tournament. Artest is in his hometown playing ball for the kids, the rest are doing charity work. And this guy still crying over a contract !!
> 
> Turned down guaranteed 3 years/ 30 million for 5 years /34 million. State tax or not, why play two extra years for 4 million ? On what planet does that make sense ?
> 
> ...


Yeah seems like the Lakers and Knicks management has it right when you have no options don't outbid yourself espeically when you're offering a fair contract. All those deals thrown out there by the Lakers for LO seem fair. I have no idea why he thinks he needs to get above market deal for where he is as a player. 



Damian Necronamous said:


> Whatever. Lamar is making a huge mistake if he leaves but I wouldn't cry about losing him. Sure, it would make things tougher but a repeat would be far from out of the question.
> 
> For crying out loud, we have Kobe, Gasol, Artest and Bynum on this team.
> 
> ...


Yeah if we lose LO I'd go to Warrick as well. while not LO he gives us a shot blocking can guard the perimeter type bigs option somewhat like Lo does. would be a decent consolation.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Sources: Odom leaning toward signing with Heat*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Last ditch leverage effort leaked by Odom's people. I think he's coming back.


Ditto. It's so painfully obvious when it says "...unless the Lakers improve their current offer."

It's also amusing when they try to say things like "Lamar would have the option of hitting free agency again after the 3rd year..." I'm sure Riley will talk a bunch of s*** now, but he will NOT give Lamar a big contract when he's 32 going on 33, and neither will any other GM.

On the other hand, if Buss has significantly reduced the offer from the previous, he needs to get his head out of his a** too. Highly doubt we'll be out of contention in 3 years, just guarentee the 4th and get this done with.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Lamar Odom reportedly close to choosing Heat over Lakers*

Thier's a difference between _fair market value_ and _fair market price_. LA is offering Odom a fair market price because noone else in this market is _able_ to give him anything more than them. Fair market value is what Odom would be able to get in an open market. Im sure in an open market Miami(or somebody) would give LO 5/45. They're _*willing but not able*_....


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Lamar Odom reportedly close to choosing Heat over Lakers*

whether or not he goes or stay, i don't care at this point.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Lamar Odom reportedly close to choosing Heat over Lakers*



jazzy1 said:


> Yeah if we lose LO I'd go to Warrick as well. while not LO he gives us a shot blocking can guard the perimeter type bigs option somewhat like Lo does. would be a decent consolation.



They are talking to Shelden Williams who can be our new Kwame haha : stand there and defend the basket.

I am sure West gave Mitch the full scouting report. Warrick is a hard worker and is trying to develop an ok jumper. I have always liked him. I hope they do pick him up. Warrick would be cool to add with Artest. We gain athleticism and intensity... and the Spurs would cry again about collusion


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Lamar Odom reportedly close to choosing Heat over Lakers*

wow, how foolish of LO. even if pat riley gives him a big contract in 3 years, he'll probably end up making more staying with the lakers (at 3 years 30 million). 

in 3 years, LO would make $18,966,960 from the heat.. while in 3 years, he would make $27 million from the lakers ($30 million minus 10% state income tax). so basically he now has to forfeit $9 million dollars if he signs with miami. there's no way LO is going to get anything like 4/36 by the time he's 33. pat riley is just too shrewd and smart to give in to such stupid deals.

it sounds like a ploy to suck more money out of the lakers, so i agree with that. he wouldn't have to even be using this tactic if he had agreed the buss's offer before. also interesting how LO conveniently leaks this out right after andre miller officially signs with the blazers. seems like he lost his bargaining chip.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Lamar Odom reportedly close to choosing Heat over Lakers*

From Heat nation to Laker nation: This entire situation is some high school drama bull****.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Lamar Odom reportedly close to choosing Heat over Lakers*

Odom to Miami? Don’t bet on it

The talk (at this moment) is Lamar Odom is “leading strongly toward accepting” a 5-year, $34 million deal from Miami. From conversations I’ve had, I’m convinced that those reports are nothing more than agent posturing.

Even the fact Pat Riley flew to Los Angeles this weekend still doesn’t change the fact Odom wants to remain with the Lakers. (The Heat president owns a house in L.A.)

Ramona Shelburne of the L.A. Daily News said that “theories and facts change from day to day.” *But the belief among those who know say Odom will remain in Los Angeles and will make it official soon.

Post from: Lakers blog



http://m.ocregister.com/ocregister/db_13142/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=bhVamuHv&src=cat


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Lamar Odom reportedly close to choosing Heat over Lakers*

I was just about to post that... God Damnit Lamar, make up your damn mind.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Odom: To Leave, Or Not To Leave. That is the question (That we want answered NOW!*

*reads post*

Ok, who really gives a **** now? Just sign somewhere already! Hell, sign with the freakin' Knicks...Thunder...Bucks...JUST SIGN ALREADY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Odom: To Leave, Or Not To Leave. That is the question (That we want answered NOW!*



> dwadeofficial: I'm in LA to bring odom bac to miami with me lol lol lol. LA fans dnt get mad at me..


he is going to get shot by laker fans.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Odom: To Leave, Or Not To Leave. That is the question (That we want answered NOW!*

on a side note, look at what i found on LO's twitter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7MJrO3hmR8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Odom: To Leave, Or Not To Leave. That is the question (That we want answered NOW!*

^ :lol:


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Odom: To Leave, Or Not To Leave. That is the question (That we want answered NOW!*

he's got it on limited edition on his site for $28 http://richsoil.bigcartel.com/product/rich-soil-candy-man

pretty expensive price for apparel, since those shirts probably cost him something like $7 per, and he doesn't a retail store.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Odom: To Leave, Or Not To Leave. That is the question (That we want answered NOW!*



afobisme said:


> he's got it on limited edition on his site for $28 http://richsoil.bigcartel.com/product/rich-soil-candy-man
> 
> pretty expensive price for apparel, since those shirts probably cost him something like $7 per, and he doesn't a retail store.


I'll pass...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Odom: To Leave, Or Not To Leave. That is the question (That we want answered NOW!*

Its all 'sources' - i dont trust no named sources. Until Lamar comes and says where he wants to be, its all conjencture.

Like all of you guys, im going insane following this saga. If its not the Heat Lamar, hurry up and tell us so we dont miss out on the rest of the FA crop.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Odom: To Leave, Or Not To Leave. That is the question (That we want answered NOW!*



> Alongside the ESPN article saying this should be over “in the next few days,” it looks like others are reporting the same thing. This should all be over by Tuesday.
> 
> O.C. Register: John Ireland reportedly said on ESPN 710 radio this morning that Lamar Odom would sign with the Lakers sometime in the next couple of days. Ditto the info coming from the Miami Herald, which echoes the time frame I got from the conversations I had over the weekend. The wait could be over Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Take it for what it's worth... (i.e. nothing)


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

*Re: Sources say Odom saga will over in next few days... which means expect two more w*

Lol, is there a plan B for Miami? Yes, there is a Plan B(oozer).


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Sources say Odom saga will over in next few days... which means expect two more w*

This is where Odom belongs. Hopefully he officially realizes that sometime within the next few days.

This team is dynamite with him, and he's a rock star here. Just sign the damn contract and laugh your way to the bank and the rings already.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Sources say Odom saga will over in next few days... which means expect two more w*

I have emotionally checked out of the Odom saga. I was way too invested in all of the comings and goings and now I have taken the Taoist approach and detached myself completely.

Let me know when something is official


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Sources say Odom saga will over in next few days... which means expect two more w*

How many times title of this thread has changed? Tsk, tsk, tsk... :whatever:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Sources say Odom saga will over in next few days... which means expect two more w*



Lynx said:


> How many times title of this thread has changed? Tsk, tsk, tsk... :whatever:


It's actually kind of annoying. Why can't we just have a new thread every time? People will gravitate towards the newest one, anyway. Honestly...who gives a **** how many threads are in this forum?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Sources say Odom saga will over in next few days... which means expect two more w*

Imagine having a new thread for every Odom story we have had this off season.... Back and forth, over and over.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm stunned so much fuss has been made about LO, LO ought to be ashamed at himself for doing all this crap. Just sign a deal any deal with whomever. Get it done man come back to the Lakers as I expect just do it man.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like he's going to take the money over being with a contender for a few more years.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Ramona Shelburne of the LA Daily News Blog "
There have been rumblings the summertime series known as the Lamar Odom contract negotiations is nearing a conclusion.

Rumblings.

After the way this thing has played out since July 1st, I'm tired of rumblings. But these do have a shred of truth to them, based on conversations I've had in the past couple of days.

CBS 2's Jill Hill reported this afternoon that Odom will meet with Miami Heat president Pat Riley and superstar guard Dwyane Wade tonight.

Wade has been publicly campaigning for Odom to return to South Florida via his Twitter feed for weeks.

As we mentioned a couple of nights ago, Riley has a home in L.A., so it wasn't clear if he was coming out West to meet with Odom or just to spend some time in his former haunts.

I still believe, based on recent conversations I've had with people who haven't taken the vow of radio silence some of the principals in the negotiations have, that Odom will be back with L.A.

The Miami gambit is merely his best leverage at getting the Lakers to sweeten their offer. But financially, he can still make the most with the Lakers.

Earlier today, I spoke with a league source who said Odom may be toying with the idea of signing with Miami and testing free agency again in three years. If he thinks he can get a new contract after that third year, for more money, the financial picture starts to match up better.

With the way the league's finances are going though, and the fact Odom will be 32 in three years, I can't see him getting a better offer later. Which makes that idea a huge gamble.

The only other reason I can see Odom bolting is if he's emotionally disappointed by how the Lakers handled the process. If he's hurt they didn't give him what he asked for, and merely likes the public courting the Heat have done.

Odom is a loyal guy, and an emotional guy, so it's hard to know his state of mind. But he's also a businessman, who has been successful in several different fields. I think that wins out in the end.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Odom signs with the Heat and opts for FA in three years, he is a ****ing moron. The Lakers are offering him $10m more in that three-year span. This shouldn't even be an issue.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Well, now sources are saying he'll sign today with Miami.... :whoknows:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is not the news I wanted to hear when I got back. Odom back in Miami? Lame.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

B-Easy said:


> Well, now sources are saying he'll sign today with Miami.... :whoknows:


Huh? What sources?


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

New title, same back and forth nonsense. Sign with a team already.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

TODAY July 28th at 9:14 am:

http://www.hoopsworld.com/Story.asp?story_id=13450

*Things are heating up*

As expected a few things are starting to take shape. The Hornets and Bobcats will seal their deal later today with the Emeka Okafor/Tyson Chandler swap. The Pacers and Celtics are still talking trade and the Miami HEAT may move off of the Lamar Odom pursuit and find other options. Here are today's notes:

*The End Is Near For Odom*: Reports coming out of L.A. suggest the impasse between the Lakers and Lamar Odom could be coming to an end, with Odom and the Lakers closing in a deal on a new contract. 

Word is the Lakers offer has changed and that the dollar amounts may be slightly less than originally offered. The Miami HEAT have a five-year, $34 million exception based offer on the table for Odom, which has stalled their pursuit of other free agents. The HEAT are rumored to be meeting with Odom in L.A. next week if he does not reach a deal this week with the Lakers.

The Lakers new offer is said to be a three-year offer in the $25 million range with possible performance incentives included in the deal that could push it north of $27 million, if the Lakers reach the NBA Finals again. 

There is no timeline set on a deal, but it does seem like things are coming closer to conclusion and something could happen in the coming days.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

and so it goes lol


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's hilarious that sources are breaking conflicting news all day, everyday with this saga. If you go to the Heat board, there are sources citing that he will sign by Thursday. Here, he's agreeing to terms with LA and Miami has backed off. 

Either way, I just wish this was over.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*That about sums up my feelings on the matter at hand...*


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Why the F have we reduced the offer? Just leave the damn offer the same and he'll probably sign. End this. Offer him the same 4yrs/$36m with only 3 years and $30m guaranteed and he'll take it.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Buss reduced it because Odom didn't respond to the previous offer. 

It's 3 years/25 Million with incentives for up to 27


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This is why pro sports sucks...

90% of Lakers fans agree we should just give Odom the original offer so he can sign already, but one old wrinkly ******* with a fat wallet screws it up for everyone.

F you Dr. Buss. You're a man of principle? You're 100yrs old and you use your money to bang girls 70 yrs younger than you. You gave important jobs to a bunch of retards just because you're related to them...you ARE NOT a man of principle!

Give him the money you dirty, stingy, old piece of crap!!!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

not responding to an offer is a slap in the face. i'm glad buss lowered the offer. no disrepect allowed when dealing with the lakers.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DANNY said:


> not responding to an offer is a slap in the face. i'm glad buss lowered the offer. no disrepect allowed when dealing with the lakers.


agree


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This is why pro sports sucks...
> 
> 90% of Lakers fans agree we should just give Odom the original offer so he can sign already, but one old wrinkly ******* with a fat wallet screws it up for everyone.
> 
> ...


disagree


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Sources from the Lakers' organization have informed that Lamar Odom and his agent, Jeff Schwartz, will be meeting with Lakers' owner Jerry Buss on Wednesday morning. The issue at hand will be whether Dr. Buss has agreed to either a) add a 4th guaranteed year to the current offer, or b) revive the original offer of 3 years, $30 million guaranteed. I am being told that if Buss agrees to either of these 2 things, Odom will sign the contract there and then. If not, negotiations may be further prolonged until an agreement is reached. Stay tuned tomorrow for updates.


http://lakersguy.blogspot.com/2009/07/odom-schwartz-to-meet-with-buss.html


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

****'s annoying, honestley, just make up your damn mind Lamar.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Ramona Shelburne of the LA Daily News Blog
Hear that? No, don't turn the volume on your computer up. It's just in the air.

Crickets.

Loud, persistent crickets.

As the world turns ... As Lamar Odom watch continues into its 29th day.

I called up Lakers spokesman John Black this afternoon just to get an on-the-record quote of the day. In the offseason, few sources are willing to speak on the record except for guys like Black, who are paid to do just that.

We both had a hearty laugh when I asked if he had any updates today.

``There's absolutely nothing new I can tell you on that,'' Black said.

Well, can you tell me if the Lakers and Odom's camp have continued to talk?

``Yes,'' he said. ``They've been talking on a regular basis. That's all I can say.''

And there, ladies and gentleman, is your daily Lamar Odom update. Officially speaking.

I should mention that Dwyane Wade posted a photo of Odom in a Heat uniform on his twitter feed with the accompanying comment : ``the beginning..look who's jersey is waitn for them in mia(no 7)''

And that Michael Wallace of the Miami Herald has a pretty good summation of things from a South Florida perspective.

But at this point, most of what you read is just speculation based on conversations with team and league sources that are speculating to varying degrees. Really, the only person who knows what's going to happen is Odom himself, once all the facts are in front of him and all possibilities have been exhausted.

Odom has made no public comments since July 13.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

what a ****ing circus


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Christ almighty!! Sign already!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I hope he doesn't sign until the last possible day and keeps a photo blog of him walking the earth, getting into adventures.

Then the NBA could keep it a secret and he would walk out of the tunnel at halftime to Back in Black with cotton candy in one hand and a signal flare in the other.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

:mad2:

JUST SIGN WITH SOMEONE, LAMAR!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Sources say Odom saga will over in next few days... which means expect two more w*



elcap15 said:


> I have emotionally checked out of the Odom saga. I was way too invested in all of the comings and goings and now I have taken the Taoist approach and detached myself completely.
> 
> Let me know when something is official


I stopped caring like 10 days ago. I check this thread every day but just find a new insider report or proposed trades/signings by Daiman.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This is why pro sports sucks...
> 
> 90% of Lakers fans agree we should just give Odom the original offer so he can sign already, but one old wrinkly ******* with a fat wallet screws it up for everyone.
> 
> ...


Wait until you're 100 yrs old... :grinning: 

And I'd hardly call Dr Buss stingy. The man has continually brought excellence to this city and franchise that we love.

We are all a little frustrated about this particular signing, but that is no reason to completely denounce the good Dr.

If you were talking about other NBA owners (clippers), then you'd have a point.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

not sure how you can say that the guy who already is paying the 2nd highest in salaries is "cheap" when he offered LO 30 million in 3 years.. he would have been out alone by himself paying 90+ in payroll, when the 2nd highest team will have under $85 million, and th 3rd highest paying organization will be undeer $80 million.

i think some people look at people like james dolan and mark cuban and expect their owners to pay an extra $20 million in taxes like it's nothing.. but thsoe people are unrealistic. over the years, jerry buss has been a good owner. i can't blame him from pulling his offer from the table.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Sean said:


> Wait until you're 100 yrs old... :grinning:
> 
> And I'd hardly call Dr Buss stingy. The man has continually brought excellence to this city and franchise that we love.
> 
> ...


Well he's being stingy here. All he has to do is cut out the $3m he spends per year on prune juice, Viagra and reading lessons for his retarded son Jimmy and we're good to go!!!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> not sure how you can say that the guy who already is paying the 2nd highest in salaries is "cheap" when he offered LO 30 million in 3 years.. he would have been out alone by himself paying 90+ in payroll, when the 2nd highest team will have under $85 million, and th 3rd highest paying organization will be undeer $80 million.
> 
> i think some people look at people like james dolan and mark cuban and expect their owners to pay an extra $20 million in taxes like it's nothing.. but thsoe people are unrealistic. over the years, jerry buss has been a good owner. i can't blame him from pulling his offer from the table.


The Lakers will be profitable next year regardless of what Odom makes. The Lakers have also been profitable for a long time. Forgive me for not giving a **** about his wallet.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> The Lakers will be profitable next year regardless of what Odom makes. The Lakers have also been profitable for a long time. Forgive me for not giving a **** about his wallet.


I agree! With the exorbitant amount this organization charges for tickets alone, money should not be an issue.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

it's not about giving a "****" about how much dr. buss is willing to shell out.. it's more like complaining about him not being willing to spend (in this case, pay tax dollars) money for players.. when the lakers are alredy #2 in payroll of the league without odom. with odom, it'll be significantly more than any other team.

he probably makes quite a bit more, so he has a bit more to spend.. which he does. against other owners, i'd say he's probably about average. he's no cuban, but he's also no sarver or mr. tommy lee jones (forget the name of the guy who owns the clips).

oh, and though dr. buss makes a good deal of money off the lakers, he's not that rich compared to other owners who spend a lot of money (cuban, dolan.. whoever). doesn't he deserve some credit for spending a lot while not being that rich?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

afobisme said:


> it's not about giving a "****" about how much dr. buss is willing to shell out.. it's more like complaining about him not being willing to spend (in this case, pay tax dollars) money for players.. when the lakers are alredy #2 in payroll of the league without odom. with odom, it'll be significantly more than any other team.
> 
> he probably makes quite a bit more, so he has a bit more to spend.. which he does. against other owners, i'd say he's probably about average. he's no cuban, but he's also no sarver or mr. tommy lee jones (forget the name of the guy who owns the clips).
> 
> oh, and though dr. buss makes a good deal of money off the lakers, he's not that rich compared to other owners who spend a lot of money (cuban, dolan.. whoever). doesn't he deserve some credit for spending a lot while not being that rich?


No he doesn't. Despite his huge payroll the Lakers were the second most profitable team in the league last year after the Bulls. Having highly paid players like Odom puts more butts in the seats and games on TV. 

Cuban on the other hand LOST money with the Mavericks and had the second LEAST profitable team after the Nuggets. He clearly runs his team as a hobby first, business second. 

No matter what Buss signs Lamar to he most likely will make a profit. He has little excuse for not getting it done.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> No he doesn't. Despite his huge payroll the Lakers were the second most profitable team in the league last year after the Bulls. Having highly paid players like Odom puts more butts in the seats and games on TV.
> 
> Cuban on the other hand LOST money with the Mavericks and had the second LEAST profitable team after the Nuggets. He clearly runs his team as a hobby first, business second.
> 
> No matter what Buss signs Lamar to he most likely will make a profit. He has little excuse for not getting it done.


And there are teams that have been running in the red for years. Buss wouldn't even be asked to do that if he gave Odom at least 4 years. It would just be a matter of making a little less _profit_. The dude could probably sell the team for billions in the next decade or just keep it and keep collecting enormous amounts of money.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I think Buss does a great job walking that tight rope of making the most money and being competitive. He's been lucky with the players he gets, but he could easily make more money with this franchise if he wasn't so bent on winning championships.

that said, he has a business to run. I also could give a crap about how much he makes, but I can't exactly knock him for not playing this game with Lamar and his agent. Neither side's right, neither side's wrong. It's business. Everyone knows a "good deal" is when nobody's truly happy.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

giving long term contracts can easily cripple a franchise's ability to get back to championship contending or even getting back to respectability. 

odom is type of player you try everything possible to avoid giving out a long term contract. he has a history of inconsistency and not showing improvement throughout his NBA career.

I can totally understand why the lakers would be hesitant to give him that 4th year guaranteed. every guaranteed year you add to his contract, the chance of odom looking like the non-motivated, no brain odom increases. three years should allow odom to play for another contract in the future. gives him motivation to play better.

calling dr.buss stingy is the wrong choice of word. he was willing to pay 10 million per year for a backup PF. now you call that stingy? this is about showing showing who's the boss and obviously the boss here is dr.buss. the slap in the face by odom and his agent was uncalled for. he deserves getting less money than initially offered.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> No he doesn't. Despite his huge payroll the Lakers were the second most profitable team in the league last year after the Bulls. Having highly paid players like Odom puts more butts in the seats and games on TV.
> 
> Cuban on the other hand LOST money with the Mavericks and had the second LEAST profitable team after the Nuggets. He clearly runs his team as a hobby first, business second.
> 
> No matter what Buss signs Lamar to he most likely will make a profit. He has little excuse for not getting it done.


still don't get what your point is. where did you get the numbers anyways? even if they are true, the lakers were that profitable with last year's payroll, which was significantly less than $94 million (payroll + what buss was willing to offer odom). it was less than what it is as of right now too. i think the lakers payroll was something like $78 million last year, which means buss would be paying an additional $32 million a year. did he make a lot more than $32 million last year? doubtful to me.

lakers sell out wherever they go (home or road), so it doesn't put any more butts into any seats. it helps for tv ratings, but losing LO is marginal. if he doesn't return, the lakers will still easily be the most watched team in the league. if anything, signing artest is gonna boost the tv ratings more than losing odom would decrease it.


----------

